
The perfect circle - Giotto's O and how to prove your craftsmanship - dshah
http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2008/02/the-perfect-cir.html
======
edw519
The more I work on my project, the LESS code I have.

How will people ever believe it took that much work to make so little code?

